# How to Get a Buckskin



## hackin'around

I was just wonering if anyone knows what colors are needed to produce a buckskin? I have read in to it some, but don't know if i understand it all. What I think i understand is that if you have bay mare and she is breed to a cremello, perillino or palomino, your chances of getting a buckskin are high. Does anyone know if that is correct? I do have a dark bay mare (she almost looks black) which I don't not plan on breeding at this point, but maybe someday. Thanks all!!


----------



## upnover

What you're looking for is something with the cream gene. The buckskin is basically a bay that has 1 cream gene (or single dilute), just like a palomino is a chestnut with 1 cream gene. The Perlino and Cremello have 2 cream genes (double dilute) so you have a higher percentage of getting a buckskin. As far as percentage, check out this website! It's pretty cool...


http://www.animalgenetics.us/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## Supermane

Chestnut x Perlino
Bay x Perlino
Black Perlino
Perlino x Palomino
Buckskin x Perlino
Smokey black x Perlino
Bay x Cremello
Black x Cremello
Buckskin x Cremello
Smokey Black x Cremello
Palomino x Buckskin
Buckskin x Smokey black

And a few more crosses (I think I got most of them)...
I am pretty sure Bay x Perlino give you the highest chance
Cremello is a double dilute chestnut base so it's not as likely, but it is still high,


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I'm sorry I can't help, but it would be a bit difficult. Like, it's said if you breed to blacks together you will get a white, or vise versa, :lol:


----------



## kim_angel

It can be kind of like pot-luck too.

I have seen the same mare and stallion produce several b&w's in a brown and then the next one was a brown and the next was a roan.

If you are breeding for color, I suggest buying a foal of that color instead.


----------



## daroczy

Buckskin is a bay gene overwritten with a single dilution gene. That's diluted bay, but you cannot be ever sure if the parents don't have any recessive chesnut gene which will appear as chesnut (no dilution), palomino (single diluted chesnut) or cremello (double diluted chesnut). 

But the stallion of quality usually have their gene map about colours, you can see it in the description like this ("Aa ee crcr gg"). Do not breed with stallion with "ee" (they are chesnut, palomino or cremello), possibly not with "Ee". Breed with "EE". They don't have any chesnut gene.

Buckskin (EE)×buckskin(EE) = 50% buckskin, 25% perlino, 25% bay.
Buckskin (EE)×Bay (EE) = 50% buckskin, 50% bay
Buckskin (EE)×Perlino (EE) = 50% buckskin, 50% perlino
Bay (EE) × Perlino (EE) = 100% buckskin.

Mares usually don't have such gene map, but tehir colour genes can be tracked if you look the parents of the mare and the foals she had before.
As you can see, the latest version is the best if you know or at least guess what colour genes the mare has.


----------



## bigsky

*getting a buckskin baby*

If your mare is bay and bred to a:
cremello or perlino stud you will get a buckskin almost always. The key work is almost! Depending on the genetic coloring in both dam and sire pedigrees there is a chance that this combination could produce a palomino or a smokey....and a rare chance of getting a variety of others such as zebra dun, grulla, yellow silver, ivory or pale champagne. 
If bred to a palomino stud your chances are split at getting either a buckskin or a bay....however, depending on the colors in the parentage pedigrees you could also end up with palomino, chestnut, smokey black or rarely a yellow, red. pale or chocolate silver foal.
So often a breeder or owner is mistaken with the actual color (especially when registered as a foal) and that ends up on the pedigree...sometimes it's the wrong color. Some registries don't acknowledges certain colors further complicating the issue.
There are many web sites and breeders that actually can give you percentages on the foal color possibilities IF the horse's color is listed accurately! 
Hope this helps you out...good luck when you decide to breed!


----------



## irisheyes12

*Re: getting a <span style=*



bigsky said:


> If your mare is bay and bred to a:
> cremello or perlino stud you will get a buckskin almost always. The key work is almost! Depending on the genetic coloring in both dam and sire pedigrees there is a chance that this combination could produce a palomino or a smokey....and a rare chance of getting a variety of others such as zebra dun, grulla, yellow silver, ivory or pale champagne.
> If bred to a palomino stud your chances are split at getting either a buckskin or a bay....however, depending on the colors in the parentage pedigrees you could also end up with palomino, chestnut, smokey black or rarely a yellow, red. pale or chocolate silver foal.
> So often a breeder or owner is mistaken with the actual color (especially when registered as a foal) and that ends up on the pedigree...sometimes it's the wrong color. Some registries don't acknowledges certain colors further complicating the issue.
> There are many web sites and breeders that actually can give you percentages on the foal color possibilities IF the horse's color is listed accurately!
> Hope this helps you out...good luck when you decide to breed!


You're correct. My gelding was registered Bay with APHA however he had a dorsal stripe and dun markings so I had to re-register him as a Bay Dun as a yearling


----------



## farmpony84

I have a friend that bred a black to a palomino twice and both times she got that rare buckskin, is it a seal? they were wild looking, almost iridescent. I wanted one so bad! My research said the same as the above submissions, I want a buckskin too!


----------



## valleychick2121

Here is a pic of my buckskin. She is out of a perlino stud and a chestnut mare. [/quote][/code]


----------



## Vidaloco

You could always buy a palomino and dye the tail and mane black :lol: Sorry I just had to say it. I love buckskins too.


----------



## my2geldings

How to get a buckskin? you buy one saving you time, money and the health of a mare.


----------



## beju22

palamino and chestnut


----------



## Merlot

erm Bejo22 where did you dig this thread up from? It was started in 2008??!!
;-)


----------



## NdAppy

Not only that Merlot but a palomino and a chestnut will only give you a palomino or a chestnut. :rofl:


----------



## Merlot

Nobody mentioned a chestnut and a buckskin (IE ZEPHYR) LOL mind you that was a long shot, the statistics were that he would most likely be palomino or chestnut.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

OP: If you research threads I started this year (there aren't that many) there is a thread on this that is REALLY, REALLY GOOD with in depth, detailed questions and answers on this very topic. It was by far the best thread I ever started and learned from about how to produce a buckskin! Hope this helps.


----------

